# Looking for somewhere to live in Toronto



## ChrisJones1989 (Sep 16, 2013)

Hi, my partner and i are moving to Toronto in 3 weeks under the IEC work visa. 
we need a fully furnished apartment to move into preferably straight away.
i can find loads of apartments but unfortunately these are rented out by proper letting companies i need references, employment, current address, etc etc all of which i don't actually have at the minute. 
does anyone know any companies or agencies that i can work with to set up long term accommodation before my departure?
we are using this visa to get a taste of working life in Canada so living out of hostels and hotels isn't really suited to us. 
Is there anyone else out on here who has done this who can share their experiences with me and offer advice on how to go about it. 

thanks. 
:fingerscrossed:


----------

